# Your thoughts on the G3 and Bass Tracker crappie boats



## slab_slayer (Jan 17, 2008)

I am looking to get a crappie boat to set up for trolling.  I am really into the new War Eagle 861 Preadtor.  But also like the G3 175PF crappie model, and the Bass Tracker 175 Pro Crappie.  Some pros and cons from some owners would help!  Whats your thoughts?


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 17, 2008)

Ive had a bass tracker panfish 16.  Both are fine, basic differences you can find out is the hull thickness and if there welded or riveted.
Another thing is the weight.  I believe the trackers have wood floors with carpet, which can add to the weight.  Just get the one with the best layout for the best money.


----------



## Georgia's Belle (Jan 21, 2008)

I have worked on both.  Meaning I have done the final assembly before the customer recieves them.  The problems that might arise should be realtively minor with the boats they use basicly the same materials it is just how they are put together.  Your motor, trolling motor, fish finders, and other accesories are your differences.  I have a G3 that I use and by use I mean I have had it in deep water fishing tournments and in no water fishing the river and it has held up very well.  Tracker should stand by there product very well but I have personably seen G3 go out of there way to make there customer happy.  I prefer the Yamaha motors they also do a really good job helping there customers with any issues they might have.  You need to pick a trolling motor that is going to do owhat you need and the dealership should be able to put what ever motor you want not not just comes on the boat.  This is alot of info if you have any other questions I can help you same with other asscesories.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have never liked the quality of the newer trackers.  You couldn't give me one. (Well, you could, but I wouldn't keep it)

Up until recently, I like the G3s a lot.  But, I know a few fellas who had some problems with them - rivets broke on an ALL WELDED hull, deck sagging, etc.  The dealer kept blowing it off, saying the manufacture should deal with it, and G3 is throwing it back at the dealer, and it is just a big blame game.  Plus, at the boat show, the quality of the boats there absolutely sucked.  On one of the two, the hatch lids wouldn't shut properly.  They would jam up against the console.  If thousands of people are going to pour over it, wouldn't they want to make sure that particular boat was in showable shape?

Now, I have only heard good things about War Eagle boats, but don't have much experience with them.


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jan 24, 2008)

*pro crappie 175*

Got a 2003 pro crappie with a 2005 90 Merc on the back. I've never abused it but I have definitly put it through the ringers. The boat runs 50-55 depending on the people and gear in it. I haven't had any problems with the boat at all. No cracked welds or popped rivets either. I had a 40 horse on it but around here with these big man made lakes it took forever to get anywhere. I do alot of trolling with it for stipers, hybrids, and alot of crappie(my favorite). I built a spider rig that attaches to the front of the boat, it sits 2 people up front with 6, 14 foot crappie poles that I tight line out front and troll. I did trade the motor guide for a minn kota trolling motor at the dealership though, a friend said the minn kota would hold up better, but that was just his opinion, I'll bet the motor guide would have held up also. Good luck


----------



## slab_slayer (Jan 27, 2008)

Blue grass in Georgia said:


> Got a 2003 pro crappie with a 2005 90 Merc on the back. I've never abused it but I have definitly put it through the ringers. The boat runs 50-55 depending on the people and gear in it. I haven't had any problems with the boat at all. No cracked welds or popped rivets either. I had a 40 horse on it but around here with these big man made lakes it took forever to get anywhere. I do alot of trolling with it for stipers, hybrids, and alot of crappie(my favorite). I built a spider rig that attaches to the front of the boat, it sits 2 people up front with 6, 14 foot crappie poles that I tight line out front and troll. I did trade the motor guide for a minn kota trolling motor at the dealership though, a friend said the minn kota would hold up better, but that was just his opinion, I'll bet the motor guide would have held up also. Good luck



I thought they was only rated for up to a 75 hp?


----------



## slab_slayer (Jan 27, 2008)

Georgia's Belle said:


> I have worked on both.  Meaning I have done the final assembly before the customer recieves them.  The problems that might arise should be realtively minor with the boats they use basicly the same materials it is just how they are put together.  Your motor, trolling motor, fish finders, and other accesories are your differences.  I have a G3 that I use and by use I mean I have had it in deep water fishing tournments and in no water fishing the river and it has held up very well.  Tracker should stand by there product very well but I have personably seen G3 go out of there way to make there customer happy.  I prefer the Yamaha motors they also do a really good job helping there customers with any issues they might have.  You need to pick a trolling motor that is going to do owhat you need and the dealership should be able to put what ever motor you want not not just comes on the boat.  This is alot of info if you have any other questions I can help you same with other asscesories.



I have a G3 dealer here in Statesboro, and have liked the service I have had before.  I also got to looking at the new G3 Eagle 170.  Its only 17', but its beam is 85", and the bottom is 58".  Good and wide, so I think I could sit 2 people up front.


----------



## puddle jumper (Jan 27, 2008)

If you still looking, try looking at the Triton all. boats also, ive got a 17 crappie and i love it , has a 50 hp merc. on it , little slow, about 35, but a well made boat lots of storage to..

     Puddle...


----------

